# Monogram IMSA Mustang



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/51764/ppuser/89486














Hi all,just finished a 1985 Monogram IMSA Mustang I got at a swap meet,,really old kit,,it said on the side of the bx,,"made+printed in USA! Not china! wow,how times have changed,lol


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

Whoopps,,couldnt get pics in this post,so I put them in my gallery page. Maybe I should load some to photobkt,and attach that way instead,


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

http://http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/72/img1363j.jpg/


----------



## Vegar (Nov 25, 2011)

Very cool build


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

Vegar said:


> Very cool build


 Thanks Vegar,,,I tried to take down one of the replys I put up about this,,because I figured out how to post links to picks in post so,,but couldnt figure how to remove the previous post I put up,,anyways,no biggie. Thanks for the kind words,,,,S


----------

